

To All the Rejects - 9wymanm

Hello fellow applicants, just received my rejection email at 4:03 PST and it is quite a relief. I've been muddling about for the past several weeks anticipating a reply and I'm glad I've finally received one. I've noticed many of the posts regarding the rejection/acceptance emails have indicated that they are relieved once they receive either one. Sometimes I feel like our team kind of hedged our bets on the prospects of the YC experience. It's almost as if the time between applying and waiting had taken a little of the motivation out of our work ethic. But now its over! The dirty, uncomfortable feeling of uncertainty has finally been washed away and there's only one direction from here, forward. Congrats to those who got past the first round. Big chin up for those who tried. And an even bigger chin up for those who will be posting something like this about 2 weeks from now.<p>And lastly to all the rejects, be one of the startups that sends YC one of those "we want to learn from our mistakes" emails.
======
starcatcher
Lousy kind of relief, huh? :) How about fighting back?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850511>

------
jblpsyched
Couldn't have said it better myself, which I did a moment ago on another
thread. Onward.

